# DIN/Norm für Visualisierung



## Wolfgang14 (8 November 2021)

Hallo,

wir sind derzeit bei uns im Unternehmen dabei eine Art kleines eigenes Prozessleitsystem als „Backuplösung“ zu bereits bestehenden Systemen von Fremdfirmen im Unternehmen zu entwickeln. 
Derzeit stehen wir aber vor dem Problem das jede Firma die Symboliken bzw. Farben von z.B. Pumpen, Schiebern, Messungen usw. anders darstellt. Da in Deutschland ja aber so gut wie alles genormt ist, stellt sich uns die Frage ob es nicht irgendwelche Vorschriften gibt, an denen man sich bei der Visualisierung am besten halten sollte ?

Leider hat das Googlen bisher nichts gebracht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2021)

Wolfgang14 schrieb:


> stellt sich uns die Frage ob es nicht irgendwelche Vorschriften gibt


Das nennt man dann Lastenheft.

Wenn wir an größere Endkunden liefern, werden und solche Details oftmals vorgegeben.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (9 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das nennt man dann Lastenheft.
> 
> Wenn wir an größere Endkunden liefern, werden und solche Details oftmals vorgegeben.



Linienfarben und so stehen ganz gerne darin.

Die Visualisierung selbt wird wenn durch Kunde vorgegeben, dann auch of mit Kundenbibliothek gemacht.

Sonnst ist es selbsterklärend.
Weis ist Motor AUS / ventil ZU
grün ist Motor EIN / Ventil AUF
grau ist zwischenstellung
Schwarz ist ohne Stellungsrückmeldung


----------



## faust (9 November 2021)

Hallo.

Zum Thema Schaltflächen etc.:
ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren mal eine Aufstellung von DIN-gelisteten Schaltzeichen für Taster/Schalter/Schaltflächen gekauft.
Den genauen Namen des Dokuments kann ich heute Abend nachliefern.
An diesen Grafiken orientiere ich mich, wenn ich Funktionstasten symbolisch beschreiben will.

Zum Thema StyleGuide (also grundsätzliches Design):
Als Maschinenhersteller haben wir (ich) für unsere HMIs einen StyleGuide selbst erstellt; dieser beinhaltet u.a.
+ den grundsätzlichen Aufbau der Bildschirmseiten
+ zu verwendende Schriftarten, Symbolgrößen etc.
+ zu verwendende Farben (wobei ich mich hier an regulierten Vorgaben zu Signalfarben orientiert habe)
Bis jetzt hat noch kein Kunde danach gefragt bzw. uns irgendwelche Vorgaben gemacht.


Gruß, Fred


----------



## Wolfgang14 (9 November 2021)

faust schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Zum Thema Schaltflächen etc.:
> ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren mal eine Aufstellung von DIN-gelisteten Schaltzeichen für Taster/Schalter/Schaltflächen gekauft.
> ...


Hallo,

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Ausführliche Antwort. Wäre wirklich gut wenn du noch den Namen des Dokuments nachreichen könntest, dann schau ich mir das mal an


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 November 2021)

Zur Darstellung von Pumpen, Schiebern usw. kann man sich an den Symbolen für R&I Fließschemata orientieren (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/R&I-Fließschema).
Wichtig finde ich bei Farben, dass es durchgängig ist. Ich habe mal eine Anlage übernommen, da waren alle Antriebe die ausgeschaltet waren rot. Hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber auch daran gewöhnt man sich.

Bei Leistungsschaltern ist die Farbe ja auch gegenteilig wie man es normal erwarten würde, rot=eingeschaltet, grün=ausgeschaltet.


----------



## faust (10 November 2021)

Hallo Wolfgang,

gestern Abend war ein bisschen stressig, aber jetzt:

Das o.g. Dokument heißt
"DIN-Fachbericht 4  Graphische Symbole zur Anwendung an Einrichtungen (Bildzeichen - Übersicht)" (ISBN 3-41014528-1).
Bezieht sich intern auf die DIN30600-Registernummern bzw. die ISO7000.


Gruß, Fred


----------



## Wuslon (10 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Bei Leistungsschaltern ist die Farbe ja auch gegenteilig wie man es normal erwarten würde, rot=eingeschaltet, grün=ausgeschaltet.


Klingt nach US-amerikanischen Gepflogenheiten. Dort findet man Rot=Antrieb Ein, vermutlich weil die Maschine dann gefährlich ist.

In Europa ist mir kein einheitlicher Standard bekannt, der über reine Listen von Symbolen hinaus geht, wie faust ein Beispiel bringt. Man sollte das Aussehen des HMI frühzeitig mit den Kunden diskutieren. Nicht selten bekommt man von dort Beispiele von anderen Maschinen, an die man sich anlehnen kann.

Im US-amerikanischen Sprachraum findet man häufig Verweise auf ein Konzept namens "High Performance HMI" niederschlagen, z.b. hier zusammengefasst. Dazu gibt es mit ISA 101 mittlerweile ein Standard-Papier, das allerdings nicht den Rang einer Norm hat. 

Ich finde das Konzept von High Performance HMI sehr gut, weil es aus Anwendersicht auf die Sache schaut und immer den Fokus auf dem Wesentlichen lässt. Man kann sich allerdings schon darüber streiten, ob Grau auf grau auf Grau wirklich eine gute Grundlage ist. 

Das zugehörige Buch ist ganz nett, aber selbst als eBook auch ziemlich teuer für das, was geboten wird. Für einen Einstieg kann man sich die o.g. Homepage ansehen. 

Viele Grüße 
Zini


----------



## ducati (10 November 2021)

wie hat mal einer gesagt: wenn man sonst keine Ahnung hat, diskutiert man über Farben und Formen 😂

M.M. wie immer: Einheitlichkeit geht vor Schönheit.

Wenn Ihr schon "bereits bestehenden Systemen von Fremdfirmen im Unternehmen" habt, dann lehnt Euch daran an, wie die meisten Anlagen gestaltet sind, bzw. alternativ an dem "Besten" (aus Sicht des Bedieners, nicht des Chefs) der vorhandenen Systeme.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 November 2021)

Wuslon schrieb:


> Klingt nach US-amerikanischen Gepflogenheiten. Dort findet man Rot=Antrieb Ein, vermutlich weil die Maschine dann gefährlich ist.



Das findest du an allen großen Leistungsschaltern so. Da ist das sogar teilweise gegensätzlich, also Aus-Taster ist rot, und die Rückmeldung Aus ist dann grün. Ich hatte mir das auch so erklärt, grün=keine Gefahr. Aber imho sind in einer DIN die Farben z.B. für Leuchtmelder festgelegt, meiner Meinung nach kann ich dann nicht einfach rot für Betrieb / eingeschaltet verwenden. Oder für Energieverteilung gelten andere Regeln, eine offizielle Erklärung warum das dort andersherum ist würde ich aber mal interessieren, denn dafür gibt es sicher einen nachvollziehbaren Grund.

Beispiel:


----------



## Wuslon (11 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Oder für Energieverteilung gelten andere Regeln, eine offizielle Erklärung warum das dort andersherum ist würde ich aber mal interessieren, denn dafür gibt es sicher einen nachvollziehbaren Grund.


[offtopic]
Im US-amerikanischen Sprachraum kann ich mir das nur so erklären, dass dort häufig Menschen an und mit Industrieanlagen arbeiten, die keine Ausbildung genossen haben, wie sie in Europa üblich ist. Man bekommt bestenfalls eine kurze Einweisung. Zudem basiert das Produkthaftungsrecht in den USA auf einer rechtsphilospohisch komplett anderen Grundlage als in Europa, Stichwort "Trocknen Sie ihre Katze nicht in der Mikrowelle". Ich nehme daher an, dass Maschine eingeschaltet=Rot=Unsicher ist, wie auch an dem Zustandsanzeiger des LS-Schalters aus Deinem Beispiel.

Dass die Schaltelemente farblogisch genau umgekehrt funktionieren, mag damit zusammenhängen, dass jemand, der den Schaltschrank öffnet, eigentlich wissen sollte, was sie/er tut. Und da wäre Rot=Maschine stoppt dann die logischere Wahl. 
[/offtopic]

Falls Du mit der DIN für Leuchtmelder meinst, dass es Vorschriften für die Farben gibt, wäre Rot=Gefahr und Grün=Normal. In Anlehnung an die Maschinenrichtlinie müsste eine normal laufende Maschine dann IMO allerdings Grün signalisieren, denn eine Maschine muss so entworfen werden, dass von Ihr im Betrieb keine oder eine möglichst geringe Gefahr ausgeht, Stichwort Sicherheitseinrichtungen, Abschrankungen, unterwiesenes Personal und dergleichen.

Viele Grüße
Zini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2021)

Wuslon schrieb:


> Im US-amerikanischen Sprachraum kann ich mir das nur so erklären, dass dort häufig Menschen an und mit Industrieanlagen arbeiten, die keine Ausbildung genossen haben


Ist das bei uns großartig anders? An unseren Anlagen im Nahrungsmittelbereich/Brauerei arbeiten überwiegend MA welche keine technische Ausbildung haben / Quereinsteiger ohne jeglichen Hintergrund zu den Prozessen...



Wuslon schrieb:


> Man bekommt bestenfalls eine kurze Einweisung.


Genau so läufts, reicht doch meistens auch.


----------



## JesperMP (11 November 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Sonnst ist es selbsterklärend.
> Weis ist Motor AUS / ventil ZU
> grün ist Motor EIN / Ventil AUF


Einer von meine persönliche Hassobjekte.
In die Vergangenheit mit physikalische Taster war das OK.
Aber auf ein Computer Bildschirm leuchtet Weiss viel stärker als Grün. Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht intuitiv dass AUS = hell, EIN = dunkel.
Besonders die Vorlagen von Siemens verwendet ein sehr dunkles Grün für die "Ein/Aktive" Zustand. Dies wird dann bloss übernommen und wird dann zu eine neue Standard und kann spähter nicht geändert werden.


----------



## ducati (11 November 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Einer von meine persönliche Hassobjekte.
> In die Vergangenheit mit physikalische Taster war das OK.
> Aber auf ein Computer Bildschirm leuchtet Weiss viel stärker als Grün. Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht intuitiv dass AUS = hell, EIN = dunkel.
> Besonders die Vorlagen von Siemens verwendet ein sehr dunkles Grün für die "Ein/Aktive" Zustand. Dies wird dann bloss übernommen und wird dann zu eine neue Standard und kann spähter nicht geändert werden.


also wir machens so:

schwarz - Motor aus
grün - Motor ein
rot - Motor gestört
sowie u.U. grau - undefiniert/Kommunikationsausfall zw. SPS und HMI


----------



## JesperMP (11 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> also wir machens so:
> 
> schwarz - Motor aus
> grün - Motor ein
> ...


Tsk tsk tsk, du haltest dich nicht zu die Normen !!
Naja, selber probiere ich meine Kollegen zu überzeugen wir müssen eine hellere Grün für Ein/Aktiv verwenden, aber nein. Dunkelgrün ist in der Praxis zum Standard geworden.
Jeden mal ich sehe wenn ein Aktuator auf den Bildschirm von weis auf dunkelgrün wechselt sterbe ich ein bisschen.


----------



## ducati (11 November 2021)

also des grün was immer jeder nimmt 0,255,0 ist schon arg Scheiße 🤮


----------



## Wuslon (11 November 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Aber auf ein Computer Bildschirm leuchtet Weiss viel stärker als Grün.


Nur am Rande: Das Auge hat im Bereich des grünen Spektrums die größte Empfindlichkeit. (Und Rot ist vermutlich deswegen eine Warnfarbe, weil wir rotes Blut haben, das eine schwere Verletzung anzeigt.)

Ich glaube, wir werden hier auf keinen brauchbaren Konsens kommen, was sich ja schon daran zeigt, dass es scheinbar noch nicht einmal Normen für Visualisierungen gibt. Ich nehme mit Kunden bereits in einem recht frühen Stadium der Erstellung von HMI Kontakt auf und hole mir deren OK für meine Ideen. Läuft gut.

Für eine abgestimmte Farbpalette gibt es hervorragende Werkzeuge aus dem Bereich der Webentwicklung, die man weitgehend kostenfrei nutzen kann. Damit bekommt man auch einen Grünton, der harmonisch zum Rot und Gelb und Blau und Grau passt, das man sonst verwendet. 

Viele Grüße
Zini


----------



## spsqem (11 November 2021)

Ich bin wegen meiner BA über den Standard ISA-101 gestoßen. Vielleicht ist da was interessantes dabei.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 November 2021)

Für den Abwasserbereich gibt es noch die ATV bzw. DWA M-260, in der sind einige Vorschläge zur Gestaltung der Visualisierung, auch mit Farbvorschlägen für die verschiedenen Stoffströme. Wobei das nur ein kleiner Teil ist, nebenher geht es um Berichtswesen, Protokollierung usw. Ich kenne davon die neue Version von 2015 aber nicht, wir haben nur die alte Version. So ein paar grundlegende Dinge sind zwar allgemein gültig, aber ansonsten lohnt es sich nur wenn man auch in dem Bereich tätig ist.

In dem Dokument wird noch auf die VDI/VDE 3699 verwiesen. Davon gibt es eine Blatt das 2015 aktualisiert wurde, die anderen von 1999 kann man sich vermutlich sparen.


----------

